# Type 1 diabetes and male fertility.



## CathiiNoo

Hi ladies, I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right thread. Just needed some help. My oh has type 1 diabetes and we're trying to conceive with no luck. I have him on multi vitamins, iron and folic acid. Can anyone give me some hope or any information that will help us conceive healthily? Thanks for reading xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi didn't want to read & run I am a type 1 diabetic and currently pregnant with baby #2 I don't really know what problems diabetes causes with men when trying to conceive but maybe a lil appt with the doctor may help? Could give you an insight an maybe some positive stories? X


----------



## CathiiNoo

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hi didn't want to read & run I am a type 1 diabetic and currently pregnant with baby #2 I don't really know what problems diabetes causes with men when trying to conceive but maybe a lil appt with the doctor may help? Could give you an insight an maybe some positive stories? X

Hi hun! Congrats on baby number two! I heard it's a little more complicated when diabetic women are pregnant? I will book an appointment with my dr and see from there, suppose I've just been scared of negative outcomes from the dr. Have a healthy and happy pregnancy hun x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Yes it is but luckily I feel I know what I'm doing abit better this time round? I would book it an both go fxd for you Hun hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi Hun, I had four children with no problems, then whilst I was pregnant with no.4 DH got really sick and was later diagnosed with type 1 diabetes. We accidentally conceived about 18months after having my fourth whist his blood sugars we through the roof and later miscarried at almost twelve weeks, a few months later we tried again ( blood sugars still in the late teens twenties) and suffered a miscarriage yet again. We also had a few suspected chemical pregnancies after our first miscarriage. The DR said miscarriage and fertility problems are fairly common, especially with high glucose levels. I think diabetic men have a slightly lower count than healthy men on average and there are also fragmental DNA problems in the head of the sperm hence women having miscarriages. We were never officially tested, but after four healthy pregnancies, it was suspected diabetes was the cause. About 7 months after my first miscarriage his levels were down to abut 10 on average, and he started taking Maca root and male pre Natals and we have managed to sustain a pregnancy, so it is possible, it just took a bit longer this time :(

How long have you been trying Hun? I know my story isn't the same as yours but I thought it may give you hope.

Xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

mamaofthree said:


> Hi Hun, I had four children with no problems, then whilst I was pregnant with no.4 DH got really sick and was later diagnosed with type 1 diabetes. We accidentally conceived about 18months after having my fourth whist his blood sugars we through the roof and later miscarried at almost twelve weeks, a few months later we tried again ( blood sugars still in the late teens twenties) and suffered a miscarriage yet again. We also had a few suspected chemical pregnancies after our first miscarriage. The DR said miscarriage and fertility problems are fairly common, especially with high glucose levels. I think diabetic men have a slightly lower count than healthy men on average and there are also fragmental DNA problems in the head of the sperm hence women having miscarriages. We were never officially tested, but after four healthy pregnancies, it was suspected diabetes was the cause. About 7 months after my first miscarriage his levels were down to abut 10 on average, and he started taking Maca root and male pre Natals and we have managed to sustain a pregnancy, so it is possible, it just took a bit longer this time :(
> 
> How long have you been trying Hun? I know my story isn't the same as yours but I thought it may give you hope.
> 
> Xx

Wow it just goes to show how much diabetes can affect both male and female. So glad you got your bfp an everything is going well :) out of curiosity have they said if your baby has much chance of having diabetes?
I was told in my first pregnancy that there was a higher risk of the baby getting diabetes if it was the father who had it and not the mother. (Even though the risk is low to both I think they said) x


----------



## pinkbump2011

I have also just remembered a man I know has type 1 diabetes an they had twins!! There is hope Hun and normal time to get pregnant is up to 12 months you have been trying for 4? X


----------



## CathiiNoo

mamaofthree said:


> Hi Hun, I had four children with no problems, then whilst I was pregnant with no.4 DH got really sick and was later diagnosed with type 1 diabetes. We accidentally conceived about 18months after having my fourth whist his blood sugars we through the roof and later miscarried at almost twelve weeks, a few months later we tried again ( blood sugars still in the late teens twenties) and suffered a miscarriage yet again. We also had a few suspected chemical pregnancies after our first miscarriage. The DR said miscarriage and fertility problems are fairly common, especially with high glucose levels. I think diabetic men have a slightly lower count than healthy men on average and there are also fragmental DNA problems in the head of the sperm hence women having miscarriages. We were never officially tested, but after four healthy pregnancies, it was suspected diabetes was the cause. About 7 months after my first miscarriage his levels were down to abut 10 on average, and he started taking Maca root and male pre Natals and we have managed to sustain a pregnancy, so it is possible, it just took a bit longer this time :(
> 
> How long have you been trying Hun? I know my story isn't the same as yours but I thought it may give you hope.
> 
> Xx

Hey hunny! Thanks for the reply. He got his ex pregnant about 4 years ago with triplets but she miscarried, and that was like two months before he found out he had type 1. So I'm not sure if the diabetes played a role but she had cysts or something on her ovaries which was a big factor. Oh's levels were also in the 10-20s. I put him on multi vitamins and it's stayed below 10, usually around 5-8 which is not bad. It's just that I think it's playing on my mind so much that it could be a big problem for us, I suppose when the time is right it WILL happen and probably when I least expect it. You have given me some hope. Thank you! oh and congrats on your pregnancy! Let's hope it doesn't take too much longer ;) currently 11/12 dpo. X x


----------



## CathiiNoo

pinkbump2011 said:


> I have also just remembered a man I know has type 1 diabetes an they had twins!! There is hope Hun and normal time to get pregnant is up to 12 months you have been trying for 4? X

Well we were ntnp since about Jan/feb. I wasn't on any birth control but I had just missed my shot that was due in feb and was having irregular periods. So that could have been a big thing why it didn't happen then. I've been officially charting, taking opks, vitamins etc for 4 months so you could say it's about 8 or 9 months now.


----------



## mamaofthree

pinkbump2011 said:


> mamaofthree said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun, I had four children with no problems, then whilst I was pregnant with no.4 DH got really sick and was later diagnosed with type 1 diabetes. We accidentally conceived about 18months after having my fourth whist his blood sugars we through the roof and later miscarried at almost twelve weeks, a few months later we tried again ( blood sugars still in the late teens twenties) and suffered a miscarriage yet again. We also had a few suspected chemical pregnancies after our first miscarriage. The DR said miscarriage and fertility problems are fairly common, especially with high glucose levels. I think diabetic men have a slightly lower count than healthy men on average and there are also fragmental DNA problems in the head of the sperm hence women having miscarriages. We were never officially tested, but after four healthy pregnancies, it was suspected diabetes was the cause. About 7 months after my first miscarriage his levels were down to abut 10 on average, and he started taking Maca root and male pre Natals and we have managed to sustain a pregnancy, so it is possible, it just took a bit longer this time :(
> 
> How long have you been trying Hun? I know my story isn't the same as yours but I thought it may give you hope.
> 
> Xx
> 
> Wow it just goes to show how much diabetes can affect both male and female. So glad you got your bfp an everything is going well :) out of curiosity have they said if your baby has much chance of having diabetes?
> I was told in my first pregnancy that there was a higher risk of the baby getting diabetes if it was the father who had it and not the mother. (Even though the risk is low to both I think they said) xClick to expand...


Ummmmmm, I think it's less than a 5% chance Hun, if I remember correctly, I check the children regularly just to be on the safe side though. I feel cruel chasing then around with the pen but I'd ather keep an eye on it. Xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Get DH on Maca root capsules Hun, it's meant to be good for controlling levels but also us said to improve sperm quality. Idk, but it's worth a shot. Our first aby took around 10months to conceive after I came off the pill, think your body just needs a bot more time. Keep us posted Hun. I ave everything crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## CathiiNoo

I was just reading up about it when you said you have dh on it. It sounds very promising. Going to skip the soy this month and take maca instead. What dosage should I put him and I on and can I take it throughout my cycle?


----------



## steph.

Hi Hun, hope you manage to fall pregnant soon. My dh was just diagnosed with type 1 diabetes last week. We havent had any problems conceiving so far, but I am worried that the diabetes will make it harder for us in the future.

As for children developing it...this was the first thing I looked up on dr.google. Its 10% if the father has it, and 5% in the mother does.

Keep us updated on how everything goes xxxx


----------



## CathiiNoo

steph. said:


> Hi Hun, hope you manage to fall pregnant soon. My dh was just diagnosed with type 1 diabetes last week. We havent had any problems conceiving so far, but I am worried that the diabetes will make it harder for us in the future.
> 
> As for children developing it...this was the first thing I looked up on dr.google. Its 10% if the father has it, and 5% in the mother does.
> 
> Keep us updated on how everything goes xxxx

Hi hun. I'm sorry that your hubby was diagnozied, it isn't a nice thing but I've learned to handle it and gotten into a routine with oh. I try to avoid sugary things aswell to help with the craving etc lol but he's had it for over 4 years so is okay with it all now. I will keep you updated.


----------



## trgirl308

My DH has type 1 also but I don't think it affected his fertility. He is very active and has a good diet, but otherwise doesn't take any vitamins or supplements. It took 8 months to conceive our first and 3 months for our second. You are still within the normal range for a 1st time pregnancy, diabetes or not. 

And we were told that type 1 is not genetic, only type 2. There is no history of diabetes in DHs family. He is 36 now, diagnosed at 32. 

As an aside, DH read that to give cod liver oil to the baby before age 1 reduces their risk of becoming diabetic, so we add some to his milk a few times per week. 

Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## CathiiNoo

Hi there. Technically we've been trying since January, just been temping, taking opks etc for 4 months so I would say we been activily trying for 4 months. It gives me hope that the internet is not all right with the horror stories it gives haha. X


----------



## mamaofthree

trgirl308 said:


> My DH has type 1 also but I don't think it affected his fertility. He is very active and has a good diet, but otherwise doesn't take any vitamins or supplements. It took 8 months to conceive our first and 3 months for our second. You are still within the normal range for a 1st time pregnancy, diabetes or not.
> 
> And we were told that type 1 is not genetic, only type 2. There is no history of diabetes in DHs family. He is 36 now, diagnosed at 32.
> 
> As an aside, DH read that to give cod liver oil to the baby before age 1 reduces their risk of becoming diabetic, so we add some to his milk a few times per week.
> 
> Good luck. :hugs:


Type 1 is hereditary not type 2. Type 2 is considered to be brought on by factors such as weight and diet whereas type 1 is a genetic disposition that can be triggered by extreme stress, viral or other trauma to the immune system but it cannot be cured through healthy lifestyle like type 2. The chances that our children won't have though are good.

X


----------



## steph.

trgirl308 said:


> My DH has type 1 also but I don't think it affected his fertility. He is very active and has a good diet, but otherwise doesn't take any vitamins or supplements. It took 8 months to conceive our first and 3 months for our second. You are still within the normal range for a 1st time pregnancy, diabetes or not.
> 
> And we were told that type 1 is not genetic, only type 2. There is no history of diabetes in DHs family. He is 36 now, diagnosed at 32.
> 
> *As an aside, DH read that to give cod liver oil to the baby before age 1 reduces their risk of becoming diabetic, so we add some to his milk a few times per week.
> *
> Good luck. :hugs:

Thanks for this! Its too late for dd1, but I will definitely be asking the paediatrician about this for dd2. Who know maybe by the time our babies develop it, they will have found a cure! The emergency consultant who first saw us last week said they are doing stem cell research, and a cure may not be too far away.


----------



## trgirl308

Our ped was not aware of the study but figured there was nothing wrong with cod liver oil so it was fine either way, and if it helps why not! We also banked our baby's cord blood, there is a study in Brazil in adolescents with type 1 that is promising.


----------



## halullat

Hello, my DH has type 1 diabetes and we had no trouble conceiving but it is still relatively early days (24+6) so don't want to claim that everything is fine, but the actual conception probably took a couple of months (weren't trying, weren't preventing) without any supplements.

Both Type 1 and Type 2 have hereditary factors, so if there is any type of diabetes in the family it is worth keeping an eye on (especially Type 1 in childhood) x


----------

